# During youtube video play thin line moving in the video



## fufukauliza (Feb 24, 2022)

Hello everybody.

I have installed MATE as a desktop with Nvidia drivers and so far everything is ok.
However, I noticed that when I watch any video on youtube with both Firefox and Chromium, the video played shows a very thin black line almost to "divide" the video and that appears and disappears.
Before MATE he had KDE and I don't think there was this problem but I'm not sure.
What could it be due to and how could I intervene to eliminate this nuisance?
I've already tried disabling browser hardware acceleration and disabling all effects via the Nvidia control panel.

Thank you all.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 24, 2022)

I believe you describe the effect of screen tearing.
Don't know how to fix this with NVIDIA, though.


----------



## fufukauliza (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi eternal_noob yes It is just that effect!


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 24, 2022)

Maybe








						Solved - Unsolvable tearing on both nvidia and intel gpu.
					

Good day,  I first tried with a nvidia gtx 1050 and the standard nvidia-driver package. But I had a lot of tearing so I wanted to adjust the settings via nvidia-settings. The problem with the standard driver is that nvidia-settings do not open. So then I tried to configure the driver via a...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



helps.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 24, 2022)

I had the screen-tearing problem on my system with an nVIDIA GPU as well. To get rid of it install x11/nvidia-settings, follow instruction in chapter "What to do" of article:









						How To: An update on fixing screen-tearing on Linux with an NVIDIA GPU
					

My original guide on how to help fix screen-tearing on Linux with an NVIDIA GPU is a bit dated, so here’s an even easier way.




					www.gamingonlinux.com
				




To save the configuration system wide, in xorg-settings, "X Server Display Configuration"
- "Save to X Configuration File",
- "Browse" - navigate to users home directory
- "Show preview ..."
- edit configuration: Delete all but `Section "Screen"`
- "Save" file
- become root, copy file to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/screen.conf
- restart Xorg


----------



## fufukauliza (Feb 24, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> I had the screen-tearing problem on my system with an nVIDIA GPU as well. To get rid of it install x11/nvidia-settings, follow instruction in chapter "What to do" of article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T-Daemon 

I went to see the settings from gui nvidia and although I had entered "by hand" in the configuration file the parameters through the nvidia-xconfig command were not checked.
Now the problem is solved, thanks!


----------

